# Nik software



## Kami

Google has made the entire Nik collection of editing software free of charge. Windows and Mac versions available here

https://www.google.com/nikcollection/

Its an incredible collection of software


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the heads up, will have to try this in the days to come.


----------



## garf1108

Thanks very much.


----------



## Captstn

Thank you very much for the heads up. 
Love the software (but wish it wasn't google)


----------



## smcf

I love SilverFxPro, Just wish I hadn't bought it in early Dec last year. If I had waited a few weeks and bought in January I'd be eligible for a refund.


----------



## Kami

Maybe give google a shout and ask nicely for a refund... Can't hurt to ask and see what happens


----------



## hexdiy

*Caution:*
I wonder if these free NIK versions are still running/ infecting your Mac OSX with *Nalpeiron ProTec6*.
I've seen some Etrechecks where that caused a lot of havoc.

Nalpeiron | Starting and Stopping the Nalpeiron Lice...

Re: Protec6: Mac Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## gwillikers

hexdiy said:


> *Caution:*
> I wonder if these free NIK versions are still running/ infecting your Mac OSX with *Nalpeiron ProTec6*.


Having installed the Nik Collection, I did a search using EasyFind, for "Protect6", and nothing came up. Hopefully that's a good sign. :baby:


----------



## hexdiy

Right. Try Find Any File ( thanx, pm-r for suggesting this powerful tool to me once), and you're home free.

Thomas Tempelmann - Find Any File

If FAF doesn't find Nalpeiron or ProTec6 components, enjoy your Nik collection!


----------



## gwillikers

hexdiy said:


> Right.
> If FAF doesn't find Nalpeiron or ProTec6 components, enjoy your Nik collection!


Same result.


----------



## hexdiy

Enjoy your Nik collection! But do not expect any update soon. It is no longer under development.

And more: downloading the Nik collection right after this post!


----------



## hexdiy

Thank you, Gwillikers, for testing NIK on Nalpeiron/ ProTec6!
And thank you Ehmac members for the NIK tip.
Of course I was forewarned, but, hey, now I've got the plugins legit


----------

